# Assistance : Intial CIO Application



## admalik (May 18, 2010)

Hey,

I am planing to lodge an application to CIO for skilled worker immigration. I need to ask you the following

1) Can we lodge an application to CIO without appearing in IELTS before it. Can we give the tentative/expected results in forms. If yes then Do the actual result exactly need to match the values filled in the forms eventhough you still have quallifying marks (greater than 67)

2) Can we submit the CV/Job descriptions along with the inital documents required by CIO? Does it have any positive or negative impact?

3) What is the current processing time for the evaluation of initial processing of applciation at CIO?

4) If the inital evaluation is rejected, do we get the full refund of the initial processing fee $550 (CDN$)?

Thanks


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

admalik said:


> Hey,
> 
> I am planing to lodge an application to CIO for skilled worker immigration. I need to ask you the following
> 
> ...


Hi,

All you need to do is some research on Welcome Page | Page d'accueil .

In fact, I have done this piece for you -

You can contact your local visa office and withdraw your application. Your fee will be refunded as long as the office has not begun processing your application.

Here you can find answers to you all your questions -

Immigrating to Canada: Skilled workers and professionals


----------



## admalik (May 18, 2010)

Dear Sharlack,

Thanks for the reply. I was looking for some specific answers as I just needed to re confirm my understandings as per other users experiences.

Thanks anyways. I hope any other user can help me out as well..


----------

